# after 1 week separated



## texasmom (Apr 30, 2008)

I just came across this site and realized I had registered back in 2008.....very eye opening to realize I have been in an unhappy relationship for 5 years plus. 
My husband and I have been married 15 years this week. I moved out last Monday. It is a long story...but basically, we never really connected, had no intimacy, were really just roommates for the entire 15 years. I found out about 6 months ago that he has had an addiction to porn for our entire marriage and that I really have no idea who he is without it. We have been though tons of counseling and I have just pulled so far away that I need some space to regroup and decide what it is that I want. 

All that to say that this week has been a roller coaster of emotions. I love being alone and not living the day to day life of constant disappointment from my spouse. I hate not seeing my kids everyday. We have a fair plan set up but I still spend half the week without them. I have been lonely, but I was lonely in the marriage, this is a different lonely for sure. 

I am ready to start taking care of me and putting my needs first. I am also ready to get back to being a better mom. The bitterness at home really affected my ability to be a good mom. 

I just wanted to share and see if there are any other mom's out there going through a similar situation!!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Not the porn part, but our 15yo daughter chose to stay with her dad to finish high school. I have moved 350 miles away. I just spent her Spring Break with her and her best friend who came here to visit for the week!

Will see her again this summer for several weeks.

It's tough! 

Make sure YOU see a divorce attorney so you are not SCREWING yourself or your kids over by 'getting along' and trying to be civil. It's nice to be civil and co-parent in an adult manner. It is NOT nice to do it at the expense of YOURSELF, your children, OR your futures!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

T-Mom,

What attracted you to him in the first place?


----------

